# Some holiday photos



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow...gorgeous scenery..love the pics! So sorry about your Nanna..wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry too to read about your Nana - i hope to stroke does not leave her too impaired.
regarding the photos - lovely shots and scenery. what a beautiful countryside! (reminds me of those shows - "escape to the country")


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I will send a pray up for your Nanna, I'm sorry to hear that news.

Your photos and location are just beautiful - and how nice you had the beach to yourself to just "be"


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma, sorry to hear about your Nanna and hope she recovers soon. Great to see Tilly & Harry enjoying themselves though and it looks beautiful up there. Again best wishes for your Nanna.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Emma, so sorry to hear the news of your Nannas stroke. How is she? Never a good time for these occurances but being so far now adds to the trauma. Must be very worrying for you all, your poor Nanna. Hope she is soon well enough to be transferred back home.
On a brighter note. Love the pics of Tilly and Harry in the beautiful countryside, blissfully unaware of all the worries. When you feel up to it I would kove to know where you stayed as my friend and I plan to visit Northumbria this year. No pressure.
Thinking of you and praying your Nanna makes an uneventful recovery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Nana, Emma. I will pray for her, and for comfort for you.

It is a beautiful place you visited.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks all for your kind messages.

Patsy, she isn't great to be honest, she was always so independent and at 85 would still go off in to town to do shopping 3 times a week and meet friends and look after her sister, she wasn't really like an old lady! Some speech is coming back but she looks a little like she is giving up a bit, the docs said she won't be able to live alone again, she will need lots of care...I don't know if she will think that is worth fighting for. She is being transfered to York as soon as she is stabe enough, she has some kind of infection as well. 

Here is a link to the cottage, there was another cottage attached and I can highly recommend the cottage and location, the owners of the farm were so kind and friendly.

http://www.cottages4you.co.uk/sites...B326-D93B-1864-5698865C21FC~584~0~0~N~N~N~N~N


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great shots Emma!!! So sorry to hear about your Nanna - hopefully she'll make a speedy recovery.

My favorite...the Camo Mud Dog...

Pete


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

So sorry about your Nanna. Your pictures are lovely though.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks again. This is a piccy of me and my nan before it happened...it is shocking how somebody's whole world can change in minutes, she is all still there inside though you can tell!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry about you nana. My thoughts are with her and her family. I'm glad you had Tilly and Harry with you to take your mind off it for a bit. That countryside is absolutely gorgeous and you really got some fantastic shots.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma, that is one precious photo of you and your Nanna. The fact that she is trying to speak is good news and if she gets to a good stroke unit they can assess her for rehab potential (once she is over the devastating initial event). It will be frustrating for her because as you say she is still all there but the part of her brain affected will stop her forming the words. She has a fair long haul ahead of her but never, ever underestimate the elderly. They can be amazing. The fact she survived the cerebral event and is now trying to talk is encouraging. I hope she fights off the infection (where is it?) and defies all the odds to make a good recovery.
I remember a video you once posted with her in it. I think it was at Christmas time and I think she was trying to stop one of your dogs opening a present, which was actually one of theirs! Bless her.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

PS: Thanks for cottage link


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers being sent to your Nanna and your family. Again your pictures are wonderful they look like postcards.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts to your Nan. I have two beautiful grand-daughters and I hope one day that they, too, will say that they have a special relationship with me.

Your vacation spot is beautiful. I am pea green!!! Your beautiful doggies are so lucky. Did you get any pics of the owners dogs?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Emma,
My prayers are with your Nanna and your family. That picture of her and you is so beautiful. She sounds like an amazing lady, I bet she will surprise you. It looks like a beautiful place for a vacation and hopefully you will be able to go back once she is feeling better. The pups do look like they do enjoyed their time there.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos, the scenery is amazing. Sorry to hear about your Nanna. I hope she makes a speedy recovery. Sending well wishes your way


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so sorry to here about your Nana Emma hope she starts fighting to get better soon
the scenery looks gorgeous I am off to look at the website


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for your Nan. I remember when my grandad had a stroke a few years ago. It is so hard watching them not being themselves. I hope she gets to come nearer home soon.

The pictures are wonderful. I'm jealous that you got to go to Hogwarts!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your Nanna, sending prayers and good wishes her way.

Beautiful pics as always of Tilly and Harry enjoying themselves


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope your Nanna will be feeling well again soon. The pictures you took are wonderful, the scenery is beautiful! And I'm sure Tilly and Harry had a fantastic time...I know I would!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your Nanna. I wish her a quick recovery. The picture of you and your nana is very sweet, along with all of your beautiful pictures of the prince and princess and the breathtaking scenery!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thank you all again for your kind messages. I'm going up to see her on Saturday, the whole family are on a rota of seeing her as often as possible considering it is at least a 5 hour trip for all of us, she is getting someone there every other day at the least. Patsy, they aren't sure on the infection at the moment and are treating her with a wide spectrum antibiotic until they can give her anything more specific. She is currently in a specialist stroke unit (a hospital in Ashington), a very good one by all accounts, they are wonderful up there...god bless the NHS! They are making sure the facilities are as good at York before they are willing to move her and until they have treated this infection. I'm hoping she starts to fight back, I made her promise not to give up on me, I told her I still need my Nanna!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bless you Emma. It must be such an awful time for you all. Sending positive thoughts for your Nanna, again. 
Yes, Bless the NHS (I do frequently!)


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma sorry to hear about your Nanna my Nanna brought me up so i had a special bond with her as well :crossfing

And lovely photo's as usual


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Gorgeous photo's! Think you've sold us Northumbria. Hope your Nana's better soon xx


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo from you and your Nanna. It shows love and affection. Good wishes for your Nanna. 

The other pictures are great as always.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How beautiful!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry about your nana, those photo's are just beautifull, and so peacefull looking.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! Looks like you guys had lots of fun!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

My nanna sadly died this morning, we were all with her and she passed very peacefully.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma, I'm so sorry to hear the sad news about your Nanna, wish I could offer some words of consolation, I'm sure she would have been so happy that all her family were there with her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Emma so sorry about your Nanna as Dave said i am sure she would have been happy knowing you where with her.
Hugs 
Maggie


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Emma


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Emma, I am so sorry to hear this very sad news. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

So sorry Emma. Thinking of you & your family at such a sad time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Emma, so sorry to hear this news. Sending condolences to you and your family


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Emma I am so sorry I have only just read this thread, the photo of you and your Nanna is beautiful and I hope that the happy time when that photo was taken will stay with you, I am so sorry to read about your Nannas passing my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts.

Rik.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Emma,

I am so sorry for the loss of your Nanna. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thank you everybody...it really is a sad time. Although I have lost two grandads in my life, that happened when I was very young and I didn't really know them, this is the first time I have lost somebody I truly love. Today my dad, aunt and uncle met up to discuss things that need to be done and they asked me to speak to them for a moment...they then said that they would like me to have her wedding ring. It was a complete suprise as I just assumed my Aunt (her daughter) would want to keep things like that. My Aunt said that she thought my nan would want me to have and she could tell we had a special bond. It was on her finger for 60 years and it is now on mine. Nobody actually knew that it was engraved with my grandparents initials and wedding date as it had never been off her finger! 

Anyway, thanks for your kind words xx


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry Emma, I have only just caught this thread. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. How thoughtful of your Aunt to give you her ring, she will always be with you and in your heart.


----------

